# Pioneer AVIC 8000 NEX radio



## Goodwinscruze (May 8, 2012)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice job on the install. 


Just Cruzin'


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

Does the connectivity via USB (in center console) for say, your iPhone still work with this head unit?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Invierno .

Some of these new H.U. have A2DP that allows the Bluetooth to recieve signals from a iPhone for music play from your phone . or you can search that link I gave you on your thread for the necessary wiring harnesses and Integration Modules needed to install an AfterMarket H.U. .... 

What is it that you Desire to accomplish with your Cruzen ?


----------



## TheMaterial (Sep 5, 2012)

Goodwinscruze said:


> I just installed this unit today, it looks AMAZING! Boosts sound quality tenfold. I did not have time to take any pics of it or really mess around with it yet. It is not 100% installed yet either, as we have a rear monitor to add to it and work out some of the kinks to keep onstar, steering controls, and setting the clock. Still waiting on my shark fin antenna to arrive also, which I am really interested to see if any difference in my reception on this device. The appradio part if it does not seem to work very well. I have had trouble with it, and most people that have it agree, pioneer dropped the ball on this model with appradio. Once everything is 100% i will upload some pics of it.


I have not been happy with any of the pioneer app radios and NEX series. They never work right, they look slick and the basic functions are great but the meat and potatoes has been letting me down. The Parrot RNB6 will be something to keep your eyes on if you are not completely satisfied with the Pioneer.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Name Brand stuff Hah ... well what do ya want it to do ? 
my toughest part was getting the ASTC reciever To capture the North American Digital Frequencies ..


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

brian v said:


> Invierno .
> 
> Some of these new H.U. have A2DP that allows the Bluetooth to recieve signals from a iPhone for music play from your phone . or you can search that link I gave you on your thread for the necessary wiring harnesses and Integration Modules needed to install an AfterMarket H.U. ....
> 
> What is it that you Desire to accomplish with your Cruzen ?


Yes I have heard of the A2DP Bluetooth stereo streaming from my iPhone to the head-unit/car stereo. I had one in my last car, a decent Kenwood KDC something... I remember it cycled through colors if you wanted it to. 










As far as my desires or goals for my sound system, I think they are pretty simple and attainable. I don't need ridiculous power or insane bass with a subwoofer etc. My last car that was set up with that Kenwood HU had an amp from the previous owner and decent Alpine Type S speakers everywhere in the car. I thought that system was great, once I got it all kinda tuned correctly.

So I'm thinking about putting some Alpine Type S speakers in my car, but I also want a nice double DIN head unit with GPS Nav. I'm realizing I can't get a head unit like that without dropping $1000 though...


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

BS thay are cheap ...Driving Entertainment | Xtrons even aliexpress have a few .. Just have to search for 1 you like .. I have found better than name brand stuff !

Here Google this TH8685GA ............

Shoot even the APPRadio 4 is Cheaper then $ 1,000,00 !


----------



## Cruze70 (Aug 28, 2014)

F the Devils - go Flyers!!



Goodwinscruze said:


> View attachment 72761
> View attachment 72769
> View attachment 72777
> 
> ...


----------



## larrylee (Jul 8, 2016)

wow, this stereo is cool. where you bought it? and how much? I previously bought an eincar stereo which costs me $189, it's also android OS with APP store.


----------

